# Localhost funktioniert nicht mit Foxserv



## itseit (13. Mai 2004)

Habe foxserv 3.0 installiert nun funktioniert aber die localhost adresse nicht. IP stimmt aber. Wer kan mir helfen oder wer kennt einen anderen Webserver den man auf seinem PC insallieren kann um PHP-Scripte zu testen?


----------



## Arne Buchwald (13. Mai 2004)

Apache (z.B. vor-konfiguriert von ApacheFriends) / IIS


----------



## Norbert Eder (14. Mai 2004)

Jup, das Teil von ApacheFriends is net übel.

Aber was genau funktioniert denn nicht? Bekommst den 404er beim Aufruf von locolhost im Browser?


----------



## itseit (14. Mai 2004)

*lösung*

es komt das die seite nicht gefunden werden kann. Nun habe ich aber die version 2.0 runtergeladen und installiert - jetzt funktioniert es - vielen dank für eure tips


----------

